# HPS lights



## jaymax (Jan 29, 2010)

Where is the best place to buy the lights for the money? and how many watts are recomended per light if i am running a champion 3500? thanks, Jay


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Jan 29, 2010)

Econo light has about the best prices.

size of lights is all up to you and the size of the boat.  I prefer the 400w lights.

Im running 3 400s and 4 250s on a eu3000 Honda on my airboat.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 29, 2010)

i got mine at econolight also . i run 6 150s on my 3000 watt coleman. i needed the smaller lights to be removable.


----------



## HuntFan (Apr 15, 2010)

Which model would you guys recomend?  I went on there website & wasnt sure which ones to consider.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 16, 2010)

HuntFan said:


> Which model would you guys recomend?  I went on there website & wasnt sure which ones to consider.



Give them a call and tell them your a bowfisher and you want the 150 hps's with the capacitor's built in. these are plug and play and they will only pull like 1.4 amps running.


----------



## HuntFan (Apr 16, 2010)

OK. Thx


----------



## HuntFan (Apr 16, 2010)

OK not to complicate thing worse but there are at least two econo light websites.  there is www.e-conolight.com & www.econolight.com which one has knowledge of the needs of a bowfishing rig?


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 16, 2010)

e-conolight.com


----------

